# nice spot for flood lights



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

seen this yesterday while on a call


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've done that and it's legal.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

And if it's not I don't give a ****. It looks good.


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> And if it's not I don't give a ****. It looks good.


did look good and apparently passed inspection. had not seen it done that way in twenty years though i would get others opinion.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

How many expansion joints for that run!??


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> How many expansion joints for that run!??


i did not see any just hope the tree stops growing


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

410.36(g) !!!!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

jewalker88 said:


> i did not see any just hope the tree stops growing


Or someone shows up with a chainsaw. :whistling2:

Big tree makes big pile of firewood


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Really. Somebody is just going to show up and cut a perfectly good tree down and not worry about the electrical? 
Wtf is wrong with you? Why would you even post something so stupid?
That's what drives me crazy about this forum. People post a decent question and the regulars just post the same old ****. Time after time after time.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> And if it's not I don't give a ****. It looks good.


Funny, I can't stand when people on here can't read their code book......


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you shown me where this is not legal?


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Modern Castle Inc. said:


> 410.36(g) !!!!


......


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I have seen it done too. But eventually turns out like this. I have another pic somewhere. But I can't find it.


----------

